# Daily call failed...wrong number



## chrisd (Oct 24, 2003)

Have had the error "Daily call failed...wrong number" since yesterday, anyone else getting it? It's all setup to work via the internet, and has worked flawlessly for years, i've not changed any settings or anything. Wierd


----------



## chrisd (Oct 24, 2003)

nevermind.. sorted. pesky missing & !!


----------



## scaryb (Jan 31, 2003)

I'm getting this all of a sudden which is soooo weird.

I've changed broadband providers but this shouldn't matter?

Any suggestions?


----------



## chrisd (Oct 24, 2003)

Have you edited the rc.sysinit or rc.sysinit.author files lately?
added a new module to start automatically?
If so, I bet you forgot to add the & as well.


----------



## scaryb (Jan 31, 2003)

Nope haven't changed any files on the tivo in about 6 months.

I have however during my ISP change, changed my modem/router.

I plugged in the old router and was able to access my Tivo via the command prompt.
The new modem/router Speedtouch (Be There Broadband) doesn't recognise the Tivo in attached devices....anyone any ideas?


----------



## gjwell (Oct 14, 2006)

Have you checked your network settings on the router? Most use class C IP addresses either 192.168.1.1 or 192.168.0.1 

If your new router has changed the second to last digit then you will need to update your Tivo to the same as it will now be on a different subnet. ( and have the incorrect IP for Default gateway)

Alternatively change the routers subnet to be the same as your old one (probably an easier option  )


----------



## scaryb (Jan 31, 2003)

Yeah it's defo a router problem.

I got into the Tivo and was able to change the IP address, however I think I need how to figure out how to get the router to recognise this IP and make it static all the time.

I loved my Netgear router to bits and am using a Speedtouch for Be Broadband. I'd rather try and configure Tivo to work with the new router as all my pc's are working at the mo, it's just tivo that is having problems.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 24, 2003)

I have speedtouch and Be... They use the 192.186.1.254 range, so you will need to change your IP address on your tivo. Just hook up directly from your PC to the tivo using a crossover cable and change it. Should take you no longer than 5 minutes or so.


----------



## scaryb (Jan 31, 2003)

What did you change yours to Chris?

Cos I changed mine to 192.168.1.255 and the Be Box didn't see it?


----------



## chrisd (Oct 24, 2003)

You can't use 255, you need to put it to something between 1 and 254 (obviously don't use IP addresses that your PC's have), and then it will work.

Mine is 192.168.1.80


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Quite a few newer routers now default to the 192.168.2.1 range, so check that too


----------

